

6 Corporations Control 90% Of The Media In America - frank_boyd
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-6-corporations-control-90-of-the-media-in-america-2012-6

======
frank_boyd
There was this discussion the other day about how to make a message spread
throughout a "social network" efficiently (where to start spreading the
message).

This article here shows how this kind of sophisticated research would actually
not even really be needed to control what the public thinks.

